# Building New and Improved Deli Cup For Orchids:Help Please



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 16, 2015)

So I am making a new and improved Orchid mantis deli cup. I have heard that sticks are unnecessary and are not good molting perches comparison to a lid so I will be taking sticks out. I will either put mesh on the top of the deli cup lid or paper towel, which one is a better molting perch? Should I hot glue the mesh or paper towel on the bottom of the lid or the top? I feed my mantises outside of the cage so don't say no mesh because flies could escape.Also, should I just replace the coconut fiber I put at the bottom of the deli cup with paper towel? Lastly, what should I use for the sides of the deli cup. Mesh or paper towel? I don't care that mesh will be harder to clean I just want to know what is better for molting. What should I use to make the mesh or paper towel stay on the sides of the deli cup? I have hot glue if that can be used by the way. Please help my Orchids will be molting soon.


----------



## Alikaren (Jul 16, 2015)

I think you're worrying way too much about this. I had 3 orchid nymphs shipped to me from joeho (amazing seller, he gave me one free nymph!), and each of them molted in shipping perfectly.

1. Use the mesh, and you could keep the sticks in if you want, but scratch them up with a little sand paper so the nymphs can get better traction when climbing them

2. Consider using darice (plastic canvas brand) instead of sticks if you want. Either is fine, but plastic canvas will be easier once you begin to expand your kept species

3. I prefer to glue the mesh underneath the lid, but it doesn't really matter that much

4. Substrate doesn't matter. Coco fiber holds in more humidity, but it's pretty negligible and humidity isn't really that important for orchid mantises because they're not a lowland species

5. Use a low temperature glue gun to attach the mesh.


----------



## mantisman 230 (Jul 16, 2015)

Mesh for top and paper towel on the bottom, a small section of fake Ivy is good. My orchid liked the fake ivy. What instar are they?


----------



## PlayingMantis (Jul 16, 2015)

I take mesh, use a rubber band to secure it around the top of a deli cup, and place the orchid mantis inside. That's it. During the winter months, I place paper towels on the bottom to boost humidity, but currently my room's at 60-70% humidity, which means I only need to spray once every couple days. If you want to add additional things to your enclosure, feel free to do so, but they do well in a "bare minimum" enclosure.


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 16, 2015)

Please tell me what would be better to do no sticks or sticks you never told me. Also how should I attach the mesh on the sides of the deli cup? Should I use a glue gun?


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello? I need someone to answer this question please.


----------



## Cap10Squirty (Jul 17, 2015)

All of your questions have already been answered. Also, it has been requested of you by someone else - try to use the edit button instead of replying again right after your own post.

Sticks are fine, preferably ones with rough bark. Hot glue the mesh to the cup but let it dry before putting the mantis inside.

- Garrett


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 17, 2015)

Ok I am really sorry, but when you said sticks are fine can you tell me if you actually use sticks or not in reality because some people are telling me that sticks are not necessary when you have mesh around the cage . What do you think about that statement? Also, if I put mesh around the sides what if the mantis molts at the bottom because of the mesh and mismolts? Could that even happen? Thx.


----------



## Rick (Jul 17, 2015)

Mantis Man13 said:


> Ok I am really sorry, but when you said sticks are fine can you tell me if you actually use sticks or not in reality because some people are telling me that sticks are not necessary when you have mesh around the cage . What do you think about that statement? Also, if I put mesh around the sides what if the mantis molts at the bottom because of the mesh and mismolts? Could that even happen? Thx.


I personally avoid sticks for anything larger than about L2. Sticks or other decorations can get in the way of a molting mantis or provide a perch that is too low for safe molting. If the sides and underside of the lid have mesh or some other surface that gives a good grip, sticks are not necessary.


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 17, 2015)

Ok thanks I will post pics later of the deli cup so you guys can see later. I am using pink mesh in hopes that it will help the orchid mantis turn more pink instead of white since I am covering the whole cage with it. Do you think that would be enough to make it pink more? Also, is it okay if I keep spring tails at the bottom of the deli cup or will they interfere with molting? Could they gang up on the mantis if it mismolts? And nobody answered this specific question but if I put mesh around the sides could it cause the mantis to molt too low and if so what can I do to prevent that? I want to make this deli cup perfect when I make it later today.


----------



## Alikaren (Jul 17, 2015)

No, I'm pretty sure most people report orchid mantises getting pink with exposure to bright light. Still, doesn't hurt to try it. Springtails will definitely NOT attack your mantis at all, no matter what. Mantids in general prefer high perches, so you can safely have mesh everywhere on the sides and the mantis will still prefer to molt higher up.


----------



## Rick (Jul 17, 2015)

Mantis Man13 said:


> Ok thanks I will post pics later of the deli cup so you guys can see later. I am using pink mesh in hopes that it will help the orchid mantis turn more pink instead of white since I am covering the whole cage with it. Do you think that would be enough to make it pink more? Also, is it okay if I keep spring tails at the bottom of the deli cup or will they interfere with molting? Could they gang up on the mantis if it mismolts? And nobody answered this specific question but if I put mesh around the sides could it cause the mantis to molt too low and if so what can I do to prevent that? I want to make this deli cup perfect when I make it later today.


No I don't think so. I am skeptical of that idea as well as that of bright light. I don't think springtails will hurt anything but they are not needed. When the substrate looks soiled simply dump it out and replace it. I use sphagnum moss (orchid moss). I wouldn't worry too much about them molting too low on mesh sides. I usually use mesh from top to bottom on one side and add a patch of it on the lid. Simple is better.


----------



## PIaf94 (Jul 17, 2015)

32oz deli cup. Literally get them anywhere free that has a deli. Damp paper towel for bedding. Spray when it gets dry. Use a screened lid. Orchids like humidity but also need good ventilation. Cut a whole or square doesn't really matter on the lid. Cut screen to shape the lid best you can. Hot glue gun the screen piece on the lid. Done. Orchid can literally live it's entire life into adulthood in that one cup. Might want to go bigger container on sub-adult though. No sticks or uneccessary decor. Sticks could get in the way of molting and an orchids molts best if all four legs are evenly spaced apart upside down. I hope your not worrying too much on these guys. I have utter most faith you will get them to adulthood. They are not a hard species. If you'd like to decorate it's terrarium make sure it's big enough space and place any fake plants or flowers on the sides near the top. There should always be a wide empty area from top to bottom with nothing blocking or in the way and I guarantee you that's where your mantis will molt


----------



## Mantis Man13 (Jul 17, 2015)

Ok thanks guys! I'll give you a pic of my deli cups later!


----------



## Cap10Squirty (Jul 17, 2015)

Mantis Man13 said:


> Ok I am really sorry, but when you said sticks are fine can you tell me if you actually use sticks or not in reality because some people are telling me that sticks are not necessary when you have mesh around the cage . What do you think about that statement? Also, if I put mesh around the sides what if the mantis molts at the bottom because of the mesh and mismolts? Could that even happen? Thx.


Yes I use sticks in my enclosures...but I should point out they do not clutter the top where the mantids usually hang out. I like my enclosures as natural as possible with sticks, soil, live plants, etc. but that's just me. I have yet to find this a complication to my mantids molting...but it may be better in your case to keep things simple. Best of luck with those beautiful orchids!

- Garrett


----------



## mantisman 230 (Jul 18, 2015)

the best enclosure item I have found it fake ivy with a wire core, these can be bent to stay near the side of the cup and out of the way, plus the mantis will enjoy sitting on it.


----------

